

Google and China: Silicon Valley Is No Longer King - kvs
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1954184,00.html
"But there is another story here, more prosaic but no less important to the future arc of global business and the global balance of power. Google has not been doing all that well in China, as many have noted in recent days, badly trailing the domestic Chinese search company Baidu. But it isn't just that Google has struggled. All of the New Economy western companies in the media and information business have failed to establish themselves in China."
======
Hume
Silicon Valley companies are no good at negotiating with barbaric governments,
therefor are no longer king?

Since when was that SVs claim to fame?

~~~
baguasquirrel
Last I checked, Yahoo was doing an alright job at that.

